#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Last line of text in fully justified paragraph

## ozbrian

Hi,

How do I fix the last line of a fully justified paragraph. I have sections where there are only two words in the last line and one word ends up aligned at the left edge and the second word is aligned to the right edge.

This is ridiculous but I can't find how to fix it. 

Any help would be appreciated.

example.jpg

----------


## ozbrian

I managed to find a solution elsewhere on-line.

-------------------------

Suzanne S. Barnhill posted;

This happens only if you have used the Distribute command (Ctrl+Shift+J) inadvertently instead of Justify (Ctrl+J) or (more likely) if the lines end in line breaks instead of paragraph breaks. You can easily see the difference if you display nonprinting characters (see http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/Formatting/NonPrintChars.htm). If a line break is required, you can prevent the line from being justified in one of two ways:

1. To select this option for the entire document, check the box for "Don't expand character spaces on the line ending Shift-Return" on the Compatibility tab of Tools | Options.

2. To remedy the problem in a single instance, without affecting the rest of the document, press Tab before inserting the line break.

-------------------------

My problem was the word document I was using had line breaks (Shift-Return) instead of just paragraph breaks (Return).
We live and learn.

Thanks anyway.

----------

